# SS 02.01.21 - Martinu #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Bohuslav Martinu (1890 - 1959)*

Symphony #1, H. 289
1. Moderato - Poco piu mosso
2. Scherzo: Allegro - Poco moderato
3. Largo
4. Allegro non troppo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's the return of Czech composer Bohuslav Martinu with his First Symphony. I like Martinu's symphonies and don't listen to them as much as I'd like so I'm looking forward to giving this one a fresh listen. I hope everyone can join in and hope everyone has a good start to 2021.

I'll be listening to:







Bryden Thomson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll dig out the Jarvi set.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This time from spotify


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to Václav Neumann:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me also via Spotify


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

one of my favourite composers......and one of my favourite works by him!

tomorrow I will be listening to Belohlavek and the BBC SO.

However I will also use this opportunity to also listen to Bryden Thomson and the RSNO.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 148314
> 
> This version for me also via Spotify


This one for me too.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll also go with Jarvi and Bamberg


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will spin this one later


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm so glad I saw this come up on the main page. I LOVE THIS SYMPHONY!


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

My blood-Martinů level has stayed low for some time. I'm going to consume a high dose of prescription over the next week and see if I would feel better after that (or getting Martinůed out).


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

The problem with listening to Martinu's Symphony No. 1 is that I will have to immediately listen to 2-6. Not a bad problem at all. 

I will have to flip a coin between Jarvi and Neumann.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Kiki said:


> My blood-Martinů level has stayed low for some time. I'm going to consume a high dose of prescription over the next week and see if I would feel better after that (or getting Martinůed out).


How is the Fagen/Ukraine?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

For me it's Belohlavek/CPO


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> one of my favourite composers......and one of my favourite works by him!
> 
> tomorrow I will be listening to Belohlavek and the BBC SO.
> 
> However I will also use this opportunity to also listen to Bryden Thomson and the RSNO.


Change of plan........could not resist listening to the 2nd from Belohlavek and the BBC SO (My favourite work by Martinu!) and will now go back to the 1st with Belohlavek/Czech P.O. (Chandos)

Good to see the acknowledgement that Martinu is receiving here!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kiki said:


> My blood-Martinů level has stayed low for some time. I'm going to consume a high dose of prescription over the next week and see if I would feel better after that (or getting Martinůed out).


Lightweight, Kiki! Lol. I'll go with Belohlavek too.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Merl said:


> Lightweight, Kiki! Lol. I'll go with Belohlavek too.


Lol. Reminds me a bit of you...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Lol. Reminds me a bit of you...


Hey, BA, I've only got a few Martinu cycles! Fair point, though. Lol


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

jim prideaux said:


> Good to see the acknowledgement that Martinu is receiving here!


I saw his name come up in the current listening thread, but it wasn't until I saw the Hurwitz video that I gave him a try. He played a sample of one of the symphonies and I knew within a couple of measures that I was listening to one of my new favorite composers.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How is the Fagen/Ukraine?


Good recording, good playing, more relaxed (and slower) than most others, fluent with the rhythm with good propulsion in the scherzo and the finale, not enough grit overall for my liking though. (Warning: I'm probably more tolerable towards Fagan, and Válek for that matter, than most other TC members. )


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Lol. Reminds me a bit of you...


My passion for Martinů, compared to Merl's for Beethoven, is like comparing potato crisps/chips to a humongous haggis.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listen to Belohlavek, and Jarvi. I'm a big fan of the Martinu symphonies. The opening to No.1 sucks the listener in for the ride. It sounds to me like an aural vortex.


----------

